# FLATS FOR CATS



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi all,
Now that my Caterpillar build is winding down I needed some way to transport them to and from the woods. I thought a flat car would do but needed some way to load and unload them. With a little searching I came across a picture of a loading car that West Side Lumber used on their line. So with a Bachmann truck some Sierra Valley wheels, a KD coupler, and some scraps I put a loading car together. 




Here is the re worked Bachmann Spectrum flat car that transports the cats. The only real change to it is KD's, relocation of the brake staff, and some planking.
















This close up shows the change in the brake location.














A shot of the loading car with it's 20 inch wheels.














This shot shows the ramps down and the blocks in place to load a Cat or Log truck or other tracked/wheeled vehicles.














This shot just because it does a good job showing the sway back I built into the flat, or almost flat car. 












Thanks for your time.
Rick Marty


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, Rick.... You're going all the way with this "CAT" thing. The flat car is just fabulous, but the loading car is out of this world. Awesome.. 

What a great 'bash.


----------



## Rich Schiffman (Jan 2, 2008)

Rick,

A fine model of an item not often modeled. You have done a great job. But I would suggest a change....tighten those turnbuckles just a bit.


----------



## Don Gage (Jan 4, 2008)

Great stuff Rick! 
Thanks for sharing, 
Don


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Rick, 

Excuse my blatant ignorance but I didn't know a loading car such as that even existed. Great model and thanks for teaching this ol' duck a thing or two. 
The flats are a fine addition to your Cat model.


----------



## dltrains (Jan 2, 2008)

Rick, Great companion build for your cat. The two should really look good together. Your attention to details is inspiring. How bout a little more info on how you built and hinged the ramp blocks?

Dave


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

Nice cars, very detailed. Would this be from the 1950's? I really like the way your buildings are blended into the side of the garage.


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Beauty, Rick! Very nicely done.


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Really fantastic Rick. I'm like Richard, I've never seen a loading car like that. Even if it never existed, I think it's a great concept.

Doc


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi all,
Thanks for the comments.

The prototype car picture can be seen in Ferrell's book West Side Narrow Gauge in the High Sierra or his book West Side Pictorial.

Bill,
The West Side operated into the 1960's and I am guessing that the loading cars came into operation with the advent of "Cat Logging" in the 1920-30's.




Dave,
Here are a couple closeups of the hinge and ramp area .




















The ramps are made from a solid block of Pine and grooved on the band saw to make them look like they are 3 timbers laminated together. THe NBW's and chain are from Ozark.
The hinges are soldered up from brass shapes; a 1/8th square tube soldered to a 1/4 flat bar and holes drilled for the O scale spikes to hold it to the deck. The L brackets are soldered at less than 90 degrees and the square head bolts are made from #17 X 5/8ths finish nails with the heads filed square. The hinge pin is a 1/16th brass rod cut long and the ends peened to hold the angles on.

The car was built from Cedar and washed with a solution of alcohol and black leather dye, then washed with a red oxide paint and dry brushed with sand stone acrylic paint. All the metal parts were chemically blackened.

Thanks for your time.
Rick Marty


----------



## dltrains (Jan 2, 2008)

Rick, 

Thanks for the close ups and explanation.Again really nice build on both this and that cat. 

Dave


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Great job! Have any pictures of the cat on the flat?


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Really cool on how to load the Cat on the flat. All looks great. Later RJD


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Extremely impressive. Learn something every day. Love those fine details.


----------

